# Good Looking Fridge Freezers.



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am re-arranging stuff. I need a big fridge freezer, not an awful, yanky doodle, "look at me", drink dispenser thing, just a regular 60cm wide one. But, I don't want a white one and I can't find anything aesthetically pleasing in the normal outlets and trotting around Comet etc is such a dismal waste of time. 

I was going to get a Smeg, a yellow one, till I realised the in-built cultural connotations that could easily be misenterpreted by a guest spotting a bright yellow Smeg.

So, apart from Smeg, does anybody else make a good looking fridge/freezer?


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Try Paul Davies up in Bolton

He has loads of stuff in & at a good price.

I have bought from him before with no issues


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

And I've got a link for you here, Mark Cool Fridges!

I didn't realise you were the kindaguy who would be sensitive to 'cultural connotations' :rofl:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

MarkF said:


> I am re-arranging stuff. I need a big fridge freezer, not an awful, yanky doodle, "look at me", drink dispenser thing, just a regular 60cm wide one. But, I don't want a white one and I can't find anything aesthetically pleasing in the normal outlets and trotting around Comet etc is such a dismal waste of time.
> 
> I was going to get a Smeg, a yellow one, till I realised the in-built cultural connotations that could easily be misenterpreted by a guest spotting a bright yellow Smeg.
> 
> So, apart from Smeg, does anybody else make a good looking fridge/freezer?


My G\F has a Smeg and mighty nice it is too however its a fridge freezer your going to put food in it not marry it


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

MarkF said:


> a bright yellow Smeg.


How could that be anything other than "misenterpreted" :shocking:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

blackie58 said:


> Try Paul Davies up in Bolton


Thanks, looked but he only sells Smeg's or "boxes".



AbingtonLad said:


> And I've got a link for you here, Mark Cool Fridges!
> 
> I didn't realise you were the kindaguy who would be sensitive to 'cultural connotations' :rofl:


 Nice link, got me thinking, thanks. I am not sensitive about the Smeg sending out "messages", just a tad uncomfortable. 



gaz64 said:


> My G\F has a Smeg and mighty nice it is too however its a fridge freezer your going to put food in it not marry it


I designed and fitted my own kitchen, however, I made a few errors (It was in an Xmas run-up and I was under severe female pressure) one was having a too small under unit fridge. That is coming out and I am using the released space for storage and a bin. I have nowhere else to site a large fridge freezer in the kitchen area, unless, I site it where the cellar entrance door is, but that would mean having to fabricate a cellar entrance from the hallway..................so, it's going to have to be located elsewhere. So, I don't want a "box" I want something that is pleasing to my eyes.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Any particular reason you don't just give the girls your credit card for a day and let them choose ????? They'll be happy and in turn easy for you even it isn't maybe what you like.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Any particular reason you don't just give the girls your credit card for a day and let them choose ????? They'll be happy and in turn easy for you even it isn't maybe what you like.


They want a Smeg. 

Found a few sites with reto fridge/freezers. I like these, particularly the Gorenje, until I realised I want the fridge on the upper and the freezer to be lower, why is life so difficult?

Gorenje Â£650 ish ------------------------------ Baumatic Â£500 ish, but only Ivory or Black---------------------------------- Electra Â£500 ish


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Any particular reason you don't just give the girls your credit card for a day and let them choose ????? They'll be happy and in turn easy for you even it isn't maybe what you like.
> ...


Exactly my point :lol:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Have a look here

The mother-in-law swears by them and thats saying something :dontgetit:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Tut







tut







tut









and some folks think I'm sad - :to_become_senile: - just 'cos I go Sequence Dancing and drive a KIA 'ceed! Oh Dearie Me - angst and indecision over a bloody fridge, it's a kitchen *tool* FGS - buy them a white box Mark, and a dozen multi coloured spray cans and let them tag it - EASY PEASEY!

BTW, SMEG backwards is Gems ! :lol:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hiya Mark,

we've had a mustard yellow Ariston fridge for 10 years now and it's been great. Ariston do some groovy looking models and are way cheaper than Smegs.

good luck with the search

Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Had exactly the same problem Mark, spent hours traipsing round all the big stores and on the net. Couldn't find what we wanted, then one day we were in our small market town just doing a small grocery shop, walked past the small electrical retailers that's there and just bought the only one they had which wasn't white!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

foztex said:


> Hiya Mark,
> 
> we've had a mustard yellow Ariston fridge for 10 years now and it's been great. Ariston do some groovy looking models and are way cheaper than Smegs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy, I'll have a look, I like that name, A.r.i.s.t.o.n, it sounds good.



pg tips said:


> Had exactly the same problem Mark, spent hours traipsing round all the big stores and on the net. Couldn't find what we wanted, then one day we were in our small market town just doing a small grocery shop, walked past the small electrical retailers that's there and just bought the only one they had which wasn't white!


Yes, I thought I'd go along to a big place and have ample choice, in reality they seem to be full of identical "boxes", devoid of any style with colour options of white, silver & black only. No wonder Smeg can charge and arm and a leg.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mark haven't you got enough to do with all your other projects, let alone start looking for fridges


----------

